# Texas Lady Anglers Summer Madness on-line Tournament



## Fish Whisperer (Apr 12, 2005)

Summer Madness 2016 Coming Soon!

Summer Madness is Texas Lady Anglerâ€™s annual on-line tournament for members. Itâ€™s pretty simple: Catch a fish, take a picture of the entire fish measured on a Check-it Stik with the designated tournament marker, and then submit it for the tournament. I will post on the Texas Lady Anglers message board what the designated tournament marker will be before the tournament starts. This yearâ€™s Madness will start on May 28 and end on June 26. This will be a 7 species fishing tournament. There is a prize for the longest stringer of all 7 fish and prizes for the longest of each individual species. The 7 species of fish will include redfish, trout, flounder, black drum, sheepshead, croaker, and sand trout. It is a competition for anglers of all levels and skills from beginners to satisfying the competitive spirit of the most accomplished Lady Anglers. You can win one of these individual species prizes even if you turn in only one fish during the tournament. Depending on the number of entrants and/or donations there may be other prizes.

The entry fee is $31. This is a change from tournaments in previous years of $30. The change is to help make bookkeeping/accounting a little easier since our membership fee is also $30, we wanted to make the two fees different. You will need to send the $31 fee with the registration form posted on the TLA message board before the start of the tournament. Please read the info on the registration form and tournament rules as some rules have changed. 

If you have not entered a fishing tournament in the past, this would be a good one to try as your first. This tournament runs for 4 weeks and you can fish as much as you want or as little as you can and any time you want during those 4 weeks. If you need a fishing partner or someone to fish with on a certain day, just post up on the message board to see if someone can go with you. Join us for this fun tournament. Iâ€™m sure you will have so much fun that youâ€™ll want to join us in the fall for our Fall Madness Tournament


----------

